# Bass setups



## ajsteele (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking to get more serious about targeting bass this year. Right now I'm using a spinning reel on a 6'6" medium action rod. I know alot of people have different setups for different types of lures. Could you guys recommend some setups and what type of lures to use with them? Oh and also what type of line most people are using for bass fluorocarbon, braid, mono? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ajsteele said:


> Looking to get more serious about targeting bass this year. Right now I'm using a spinning reel on a 6'6" medium action rod. I know alot of people have different setups for different types of lures. Could you guys recommend some setups and what type of lures to use with them? Oh and also what type of line most people are using for bass fluorocarbon, braid, mono? Any help is greatly appreciated.


your set up depends on what your fishing i like my mbr 842c 7' glx for alot of applicatations swim baits,stick baits , worms ,tubes ,cranks the best rod out there for line i use berkley vanish or seaguar


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

what do you use the most or what do you want to use?most of the guys i know have more than one set up.i have 3 but 2 i use for anything one is mostly bass.plus some special set ups for big fish(cats and such)andone real light for gills and dinks.i use a galyans im8 7' med.with a st croix premier with 20#power pro for cranks,top water,and heaver rigs its also good for ripping thing thru brush.a st.croix triumph 6'6"med.fast action with a st croix premier 10#sufix braid for frogs,worms,cranks and lighter rigs its not so great for alot of brush/rocks.and a st croix triumph 6'6"med light fast action with a avid series with 20#spider wire for just about anything.alot depends how you fish ,brush ,rocks,weeds and such i have spent alot of time figuring out what works for me.i use mine for more than just bass i can go after just about anything in ohio so it all depend on how much you want to spend if you set up for just one type of fish.if you are like alot of fisherman you go after just about anything biting thats the way i would set up unless you are turny fishing.hope this helps


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

My first purchase would be a 7' MH casting rod and a reel with a 6.3:1 gear ratio...12-15# fluorocarbon. That's about as versatile as it gets to get your feet wet with all types of different lures. From there you'll be able to figure out what you like fishing or how a different action on a different rod could help your presentation...you"ll be lugging around more stuff than you can handle soon enough!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

young-gun21 said:


> My first purchase would be a 7' MH casting rod and a reel with a 6.3:1 gear ratio...12-15# fluorocarbon. That's about as versatile as it gets to get your feet wet with all types of different lures. From there you'll be able to figure out what you like fishing or how a different action on a different rod could help your presentation...you"ll be lugging around more stuff than you can handle soon enough!


I agree with this. That is the first rod I'd recommend. In combination with the spinning rod you have already, you'll be able to throw finesse and regular single hook baits.

The next rod I'd recommend is a crankbait rod with a mod/fast action for treble hook baits.

Those three rods will give you a good foundation to work with.


----------

